# How do you spot other rfuk members at shows?



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

As the title says. My OH and I are going to the Doncaster show and wouldn't mind meeting a few of you in person


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

If you all go in a red T-shirt with a black lizzard on it, then you can all see each other lol


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

We all dress in pink dresses......that's our code.:lol2:

You start a thread...."who's going to:"

and ask for pics


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Just look for the ugly folk


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Stickers on my head saying "I'm Trice! From RFUK!"


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Fangio said:


> We all dress in pink dresses......that's our code.:lol2:
> :"
> 
> and ask for pics


Great idea, I will pop out in the morning to pick one up. Is there any spacific leangth?


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

maybe we should all wear a pink carnation and stand under a clock :lol2:

maybe we could all wear some kind of badge or something??

by the way i'm going :no1:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

I usually wear a balaclava and a sombrero.
You aint seen me roit!


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

What if we all turn up dressed as the Indian out of The Village People carrying an oak walking stick in the right hand and a box of cooks matches in the left?


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Incubuss said:


> What if we all turn up dressed as the Indian out of The Village People carrying an oak walking stick in the right hand and a box of cooks matches in the left?


I'd travel all the way from Devon just to see that, never mind the show :lol2:


----------



## VieT (Jul 10, 2007)

sum1 should book a table... and seperate baked beans into tubs (1 in each) and sell tham.. we could all meet there

woo cant wait to buy a beansnake egg

peace

James


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

What if we create a secret handshake?


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Incubuss said:


> What if we create a secret handshake?


You want to have to shake EVERYONES hand to find out if they are RFUKers?

Should all just wear pink scarves


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

VieT said:


> sum1 should book a table... and seperate baked beans into tubs (1 in each) and sell tham.. we could all meet there
> woo cant wait to buy a beansnake egg
> peace
> James


I got a table and that's my photo in the top left corner : victory:

So say "hi" when you are there and tell me who you are :smile:

Sorry James I got no beans but might find you some on the day. 

Stephen.


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

we should post pics of ourselves and then people can see who we are?

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/49351-meeting-doncaster.html


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

ww did that for barking.
saw about 50 people, there was probably much more


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Trice said:


> Stickers on my head saying "I'm Trice! From RFUK!"


 
There was no sticker on you when i found you tracey! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Snakes r grreat said:


> There was no sticker on you when i found you tracey! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


he had his bumper tied to him though, that IS HIS NAME, chavboy:lol2:


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

Tops said:


> I usually wear a balaclava and a sombrero.
> You aint seen me roit!


 


:lol2::lol2::lol2: i expected you to say something like that


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Lot's of people arrange to wear T-Shirts with the RFUK logo and their name on and only one person turns up wearing one. Just like at BRAS ... 

and no... it wasn't me


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

then everyone can point at them and s******


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

lol saw loads of people at barking didnt say hi to anyone apart from dan because he spotted me :lol2: you all scare me to much! :shock:


----------



## VieT (Jul 10, 2007)

all stand and do the macarena ....

if u dont know it... youtube it

if ur from RFUK ... join in.....







problem being.. it meens 1 persons gotta look like a tw*t to begin with 

peace

James


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

hey im goin and i posted my pic on the "put a face to the user name" thread. : victory:


----------



## Tina (Apr 9, 2007)

Can non IHS members go now? Nobody was sure on the last thread I read about Doncaster. Do they have lots of vivs at the shows?


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Incubuss said:


> Great idea, I will pop out in the morning to pick one up. Is there any spacific leangth?


Mini-skirt length with plunging neckline, though if you do do this I'd hide from Tops. He may try ermmmmm...."piggy-backing" you (keeping it clean for the under 18's LOL).


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm not a hugely social person, unless I have a table or you know me from before.. or I've arranged to meet, I'm not going to stop and say hello to anyone


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Athravan said:


> I'm not a hugely social person, unless I have a table or you know me from before.. or I've arranged to meet, I'm not going to stop and say hello to anyone


Would be shame to touch your bottom and not even have you stop to shout at me... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Tops said:


> Would be shame to touch your bottom and not even have you stop to shout at me... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I carry a cobra in my handbag for guys like you.. no need to talk :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Athravan said:


> I carry a cobra in my handbag for guys like you.. no need to talk :Na_Na_Na_Na:


oof all that effort and not even a 'Hello Tops' and a hug. I will be sorely dissapointed.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Tops said:


> oof all that effort and not even a 'Hello Tops' and a hug. I will be sorely dissapointed.


I don't know what you look like.. I will just assume it's some random pervert!


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Well.. What you do is stand on a table and shout "IS ANYONE A RFUKER!" if you say it as R then the rest o f the word as if it were a word... It'd be even more noticable


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

oh im random and a pervert so you probably wouldnt be far wrong.
No need for violence though. I will try not to touch your bottom if i can get a hug instead.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Liar you'd grab the bottom while you're getting a hug 
ello Tops :d


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Trice said:


> Liar you'd grab the bottom while you're getting a hug
> ello Tops :d


oh you had to go and spoil the surprise didnt you.... :lol2:
Hello Greg


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Yep  I like spoiling surprises!
Hows it going?


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Its going slowly. im in work today and havent really been in on a weekday in ages. Taking forever to end.
How are you doing? (just a point- if your going to mention the rash you should probably do it in the 18+)


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Im doing all good  No rashes.. Not had any naughtybuisness in a while to get a rash! lol.  im just laying in bed on the laptop.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Not a good idea to lay on your laptop Trice - you may break it hehehe

I never manage to get to shows but if you do see me, I will probably be the potty lookin gone dragging her husband round by his ears saying "oooh look i want one fof them" hehehe


----------



## sarahssnakes (Feb 19, 2006)

strange enough i do that to my husband too :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

sarahssnakes said:


> strange enough i do that to my husband too :lol2:


wot? you lay on top of ur husband? lol


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Trust you heehehe


----------

